# Oh Heck Ive put on 2 lbs!!



## veganlass (Jul 15, 2011)

Been away for a few days  ,stayed with a friend and ate crisps and other naughties...

back on my diet...


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 15, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Been away for a few days  ,stayed with a friend and ate crisps and other naughties...
> 
> back on my diet...



Sounds like a reasonable trade off for a good time. 

Get back to the diet and that'll soon come off. Well, it seems to happen like that for me.

Andy


----------



## veganlass (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks. 

havent checked by BG neither. Will check it next week.


----------



## Steff (Jul 15, 2011)

Dont be too dispondent you can get back on tack i know you can x


----------



## veganlass (Jul 15, 2011)

My friend says have a good c..p and you will lose it.


----------



## Steff (Jul 15, 2011)

lol good mate u got there x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 15, 2011)

We all have to have our little treats now and again don't we


----------



## veganlass (Jul 16, 2011)

Ive just done my first fasting BG for over a week and it was 9.8 which is normal for me in the mornings of late anyway.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 16, 2011)

its OK to treat yourself, I am a 6 foot man, but I can go up and down 3 or 4 pounds in a day..........


----------



## veganlass (Jul 19, 2011)

managed to lose the 2lbs.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2011)

veganlass said:


> managed to lose the 2lbs.



Yay!!! Well done!


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2011)

Well done Vegan x


----------



## Mark T (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats Vegan


----------



## veganlass (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks hope this wet weather wont stop me from going out and being more active and perhaps I will lose more.


----------



## veganlass (Jul 21, 2011)

Now 9st 5oz.


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2011)

Well done Vegan

have a nice weekend


----------



## veganlass (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks been naughty today though. Had half a garlic bagette and some chocolate.


----------

